# Network net starting on boot



## gpatrick (Dec 13, 2009)

Installed 8.0 and added entries to rc.conf for the network:

```
hostname="host"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" \
  defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```

When it boots I have no network and the errors scroll by too quicly, so I ran /etc/netstart and saved the messages to output:

```
host# /etc/netstart
 : not found
 : not found.
devd already running? (pid=499).
 : not found
Setting hostuuid : 83877a8b-eaa1-de22-aab8-221a22e651c0.
Setting hostid : 0xd87372e82
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
Starting Network : lo0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net default: gateway 192.168.1.1: Network is unreachable
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
 : not found
```

But I can start the network manually using ifconfig. I never experienced this with 7.2, 8.0RC1, 8.0RC2, 8.0RC3.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

post entire /etc/rc.conf


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

What's the backslash at the end of the ifconfig line for?


----------



## gpatrick (Dec 13, 2009)

That is my entire rc.conf.  Just hostname and ifconfig.

The backslash is just a continuation so the line doesn't wrap.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

That's wrong..., remove it


----------



## gpatrick (Dec 13, 2009)

That's odd.  I've used the backslash like that for years and with multiple versions of FreeBSD.  It even worked with 8.0 RC2.  Not sure if I used it with 8.0 RC3.

Anyway.  Thanks.


----------

